# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Манифест обреченного

## Арес

Жизнь – это борьба! Сожри слабого, иначе он сожрет тебя или твою пищу или займет твое место под солнцем!
Растение…
Кого винить и кого жалеть, когда волчица рвет на части маленького зайчонка? Зайчонка? Или волчицу, без молока которой ее выводок не доживет до весны?
Так чем же ценна жизнь? Тем, что сильные уничтожают слабых? Убей, чтобы не быть убитым? В этом ее девиз?!
Животные хотя бы абсолютно честны по отношению друг к другу. Волчица не сомневается и не ищет оправданий. Альфа-самец рвет на части своих соперников и гордится этим, отстаивая свое приоритетное право на потомство. Матерый лев походя убивает чужих детей, стараясь обезопасить свой статус-кво. Заметьте, при этом он думает не о настоящем. Его желудок полон. Он смотрит в БУДУЩЕЕ, повинуясь инстинктам. Убей сейчас, чтобы не убить убитым потом! 
А человек…о, это живое существо воплотило в себе верх лицемерия и цинизма.
Мы научились улыбаться друг другу, забыв, что улыбка — это оскал. Пока хватает еды, партнеров для спаривания и жизненного пространства, мы даже готовы получать удовольствие от общения друг с другом. Но, к сожалению, наш мозг более развит, чем у животных. И в погоне за материальными и нематериальными благами мы придумываем все более изощренные способы доминирования. Начиная с распространения сплетен о соседе по лестничной клетке: «Ах, вы знаете, имярек-то свои помидоры на даче совсем загубил, а у меня на загляденье!», и заканчивая грязными политическими играми между державами. Не замечали, о чем, в первую очередь, говорят старые приятели, встретившись после долгой разлуки?
«О…я так рад тебя видеть!» (дань лицемерию под названием «вежливость»).
«А я-то как рад!» (смотри выше).
При этом оба или внутренне морщатся, сожалея об упущенном времени, или надеются найти потенциальную выгоду, или желают потешить свое эго. В очень редких случаях это — действительно друзья, которые соскучились. Но…настоящие друзья стараются не терять друг друга из виду. А «фрэндятник» в фэйсбуке — это не друзья. Это — «приятели». Слово-то какое противное. Ответьте, не задумываясь, много ли у вас друзей? Нет, не тех, с которыми «клево попить пиво» (для более искренних) или «схааадить в оперу» (в большинстве случаев для более успешных и лицемерных – статус обязывает), а, которые, не задумываясь, отдадут за вас жизнь? Если вы досчитали до цифры «1», вы — счастливчик!
Диалог продолжается.
«Ну, как-ты?» (заранее напрягшись, а вдруг, оппонент удачливее?)
«Да ты знаешь, у меня все хорошо, трое детишек, старший сын машину подарил!» (скрытая атака со смыслом: «альфа-самец — это я»).
«А у меня тоже ничего, не так хорошо, как у тебя, конечно, недавно из Европы вернулись с семьей — вот в Черногории действительно хорошо!» (завуалированный ехидный контрвыпад в стиле: «куда ж нам до тебя, но мы и сами с усами).
И так далее…Как в анекдоте про двух психологов, которые после пары подобных реплик застыли и одновременно выдали: «Слушай, мы же профессионалы, давай достанем, да померяемся!».
Ладно бы все ограничивалось словами, хотя, по мнению тех же психологов, именно слова наиболее опасны для ранения души (мы часто не думаем, что говорим, и зачем говорим). «С языком, с человеческим словом, с речью безнаказанно шутить нельзя; словесная речь человека — это видимая, осязаемая связь, союзное звено между телом и духом» (Владимир Даль). Нет, люди на этом не останавливаются, начиная наушничать, сплетничать, строить коварные планы с целью простого злорадства или свержения наиболее успешных. Эй, офисный планктон, у вас на работе не так? Кто занимает топовые позиции? Чистый душой профессионал-аналитик или завзятый опытный карьерист? При этом все опасаются дальнейшего развития событий: «Кто тебя сегодня в жопу целует, тот завтра за нее же и укусит».
И ничего…Приспособились. И гордимся званием «Homo Sapiens». А ведь, руку на сердце положа, мы гораздо хуже зверей, уничтожая других членов человеческой стаи не только физически, но и духовно! Как там, в «Матрице»: человечество – это болезнь, вирус…
Так чем же ценна жизнь? Зачем Господь создал такое убожество???
Религиозные лицемеры или искренне верующие люди (не путайте эти два понятия) ответят, не задумываясь: «Жизнь — это подарок Бога. Душа взята у него в залог. Самоубийство — тягчайший грех». А ведь тем самым, они просто перекладывают ответственность за все непотребства на плечи Господа.
Об этом я буду судить с осторожностью…не хочу оскорбить чувства верующих…
В завершение немного фактов. У людей с депрессией более высокий балл в тестах на реализм. Интеллект позитивно коррелирует с психологическими расстройствами и суицидальными наклонностями. Это говорит о том, что если разум слишком хорошо воспринимает реальность, он начинает пытаться себя уничтожить. Вывод: человеческая жизнь — это ужас бытия. И если Господь создал ее, то он уже успел раскаяться в собственных ошибках (вспомните Великий потоп).
Выводы:
Жизнь как явление — это самая извращенная форма существования белковых тел, цель которой: убей.
Человеческий разум — самая извращенная форма жизни.
И вы спрашиваете, почему я решился на суицид??? Не смешите меня. Вечное небытие гораздо милосерднее скоротечной жизни.

----------


## Арес

Давно хотел опубликовать, но по трезвяку было жаль смущать умы читателей, а по пьяни все равно забанят. Будьте счастливы, и храни вас Господь, если вы еще не разуверились.

----------


## Traumerei

1)Помимо конкуренции имеются и другие формы сосуществования :симбиоз, метабиоз, паразитизм...
2)Если улыбка - это оскал, то на кого "скалятся " младенцы?  Или это так - просто тренируются?
3 ) Никогда не понимала абстрактных ситуаций в стиле "жизнь за тебя отдадут". Откуда это взяли?  Где-то есть обменник жизней?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Продолжая тему:
Высокоинтеллектуальные пожирают низкоинтеллектуальных, присваивая Божественный дар в своё эго -типа самые умные пользуются умственно-отсталыми и пользуются плюшками. Сильные пожирают слабых, это верно, или используют их. А всё это ради чего? Чтобы получше согреть свою жопу, типа поинтереснее жить, машины за десятки миллионов, путешествия, в общем пользоваться всеми благами успешного человека. А к чему ещё стремиться, людям с детсва вдалбливают эту систему ценностей, да и сама жизнь вокруг способствует к такому развитию событий. Но есть одно но, человек обладает разумом, и этот разум может как убить, так и сохранить жизнь, разум гибкий, несмотря на его зависимость от биологического тела. Разум может рассчитывать экономические последствия, разумное распределение ресурсов, создать законы или способствовать развитие определённых условий. Люди борятся за земные ресурсы - блага цивилизации, за умы людей, за их физическое и духовное подчинение и поклонение. Сама свобода и борьба заложены в нас для нашего развития. Очень трудно думать о других, когда ты голоден, хочется есть, хочется вкусно есть, хочется много есть, хочется чтобы у тебя были лучшие вещи, просто потому что ты свою "жопку" будешь греть лучше других, твой разум и интеллект совпали с твоими возможностями и о чудо - ты успешный человек. Молодец, - ты добился успехов! Оставил потомство, насладился всеми доступными для тебя благами, и жизнь подходит к концу. В чем смысл такого бытия? Мы исполнили волю Создателя? Продержались в этой игре до последнего уровня? Призовой бонус будет? - Нет, призовых не будет. Хотя нет, людей снова вводят в заблуждение и дают уже нематериальные блага - типа блага для души - Ад и Рай ) Чтобы создать некую корреляцию разрыва между успешными и выживающими. Должны же слабые и убогие, получить хоть какие-то блага. Ох люди, люди... Это люди, другими быть нам не дано? А может быть мы что-то можем? Уйти скорее или выжить, а может быть залечь на дно, смотреть кино )) наше собственное кино жизни... Эволюция... Эх

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Давно хотел опубликовать, но по трезвяку было жаль смущать умы читателей, а по пьяни все равно забанят. Будьте счастливы, и храни вас Господь, если вы еще не разуверились.


 Автор, вы ничего нового не открыли, не хотите поговорить о вашей жизни? Что натолкнуло вас на эти мысли?

----------


## Чувак

Добавлю философии от себя. Жизнь для меня - это поиск денег. Всё. Как бродячая собака ищет еду, так и я всю жизнь ищу деньги. Чтобы купить еду. Единственное отличие меня от собаки - собака не может самоубиться. Сколько себя помню, постоянно что-то выдумывал чтобы заработать, иногда получалось, иногда нет. Я кем только не работал, были и хорошие времена, когда я зарабатывал 60 тысяч в месяц. И всегда пытался их вложить, чтобы заработать еще. но деньги постоянно тратятся, и сейчас почти ничего не осталось кроме долга по ипотеке. 
Ради чего, скажите, жить? Унижаться на гребаной работе, где тебе дают только на пожрать да кварплату заплатить (в переводе на русский - отдать снова кому-то). Так вот, если я наделен таким даром, что могу убить себя сам, так почему бы им не воспользоваться?

----------


## Unity

Жизнь… 
Процесс функционирования простых белковых машин, с изящной конструкцией, в рамках колоссального испытательного полигона — Бога-Инженера — или слепой эволюции (каждый выбирает тезис описания, исходя из уровня своего IQ). 
Есть «легенда» жизни, есть живые машины, «батареи» коих всё время садятся — порождая голод и жажду убить и пожрать даже своего собрата, дабы только выжить, исполняя волю драйвера №1: самосохранение. Иной алгоритм призывает роботов всячески сражаться ну и конкурировать с себе же подобными, желая достичь места в иерархии, кое было бы комфортными и удовлетворительным для реализации программы под номером 3: это размножение, передача вариации генетического кода собственной программы новой генерации таких же машин. После драйвер старости пускает на слом нас, выполнивших свои функции. Се естественный отбор, социальный Дарвинизм, ничего личного. Выжить ну и сохраниться — достойно лишь лучшее. Прочее должно умереть. 
Слабый заяц, не сумевший сбежать ото волка. Слабый волк, напрасно охотящийся. Слабый человек, в коем так мало агрессии, дабы конкурировать с собственными братьями за главный ресурс, глупый, рукотворный — деньги. Если не хватает наглости, что же, в твоём коде где-то затерялся коий-то дефектный ген. Значит, повреждённый ты, недостойный жизни, самки/самца, своего потомства. Тупиковая ты ветвь, небо коптящая тщетно, не сумевшая пройти фильтры эволюции. Страдай и умри, место высвободивши прочим, юным ну и агрессивным, преисполненных амбиций, готовых к борьбе — каждого супротив каждого. 
Разве это не Божественно? «Гладиаторская Яма» — в масштабах Планеты, на которой мириады видов ежедневно самосовершенствуются, как-то изменяются, дабы соответствовать неустанным Вызовам также изменяющейся окружающей среды — а кто не меняется, тотчас же идёт на корм, питая сильнейших, более могущественных, хитрых ну и приспосабливающихся. Гибких и разумных. 
Это во природе — и мы её часть. Убей или будь растерзанным первым встречным хищником. Миллиарды лет существует Жизнь, правила её не изменились.
Вопрос ко Вам, Автор!
Что Вас не устраивает во этой Системе?
Да, улыбка — лишь оскал — что символизирует Готовность ко Схватке — вместе с неподвижностью в этологии любых сущих видов это означает: силы наши равны (или около того), исход драки нельзя просчитать со 100%-ной уверенностью, значится, надобно повременить — и убить тебя при более благоприятствующих обстоятельствах. Таково послание всяческой «улыбки» у любого зверя — и даже у нас — и даже у матери, коя покамест ласкает младенца. Город Сталинград доказал всем факт, что пред ликом голода и угрозой смерти ото истощения — Человек также способен разделать/сожрать своё же дитя. Существо, решившее сделать такой шаг — выживет, свои продлит дни. Существо, решившее в жертву принести себя, себя же погубит и своё потомство. 
Итак, права ли Природа — или гуманизм, та наша Идея, согласно которой Человек — Высшее создание, могущее обуздать низкие инстинкты ну и жизнь направлять свою вопреки им?
«Верного ответа» нет. 
Каждый Выбирает сам: каким ему становиться, каков избрать путь. Того, коий конкурирует, рвёт и убивает — или же того, кто, движим альтруизмом, скорей, себя принесёт во жертву, нежели позволит, дабы нечто негативное стряслось со той группой, в кою он вошёл, с коей он содействует, силясь сообща достичь своих личных целей. Человечество — это Большой тест — двух взаимоисключающих моделей устройства сообщества: хищников и травоядных. 
Каждый выбирает, кем же становиться. Волком или агнцем. 
Или же… овчаркой, коя упорядочивает жуткий изначальный Хаос, привносит Порядок, следит за балансом Жизни, численностью популяции корма единиц — ну и численностью особей собственного вида, чтобы никто не ушёл обиженным, чтобы не было резни и чтобы отара всегда процветала. 
Человечество нашло свой путь, эти две объединив модели. 
Теперь есть овчарки, волки и носители руна. Шаткая гармония, но нет ничего устойчивее, нежели она. 
Выберите своё место, начните игру — или же умрите. 
* Человечество — болезнь или вирус в земной биосфере?
Нет же. Оно её часть, оно её выражение, оное — олицетворение всех её законов, её же продукт — её воспитания. Мы — достойные потомки — своего Небесного Отца… 
Чем же ценна Жизнь? Шансом себя испытать на прочность в шторме среди моря — отбора сильнейших. Красивых. Достойных. Сразу. 
Жизнь людей — борьба. Эволюционная резня. Отбор и селекция. Истая евгеника, коя без пощады «удаляет» с организма вида клетки, кои слабы, кои непригодны к драке — мудро их утилизируя, делая их кормом (или же рабами) для более успешных особей. Это математика, это психология, физика и химия. Жизненный закон. Служи ему или же умри, очистив планету ото опытного образца своего генетического кода, что детерминирует с возрастом создание психики такого типа, коя Непригодна к Жизни в текущих реалиях. Печально, но факт. Изменись — или же уйди. 
Так что Человечество, это коллективный суперорганизм — нечто уникальное, нечто удивительное, нечто самосовершенствующееся, самообучающееся. Да, мы пожираем Мир — так же, как зародыш птенца яйцо поглощает, в коем заключён пока. Да, наша судьба — вечная Экспансия среди дальних звёзд, терафформинг далёких миров ну и передача Эстафеты Жизни в прежде бездыханный Космос. 
Если ты не готов служить во имя этой великой миссии — эволюция «удалит» тебя — руками собратьев, так или иначе, поздно или рано. 
Видя свою слабость ну и непригодность — можешь даже уйти сам — право, в этом больше чести, нежель прозябать в неопределённости, ни служа ни Жизни, ни во акте смерти не ставая кормом почвенным червям ну и микроорганизмам. 
Господь — создал прототип Адама и Евы. Далее свой путь все мы выбираем сами. Волка, агнца или же овчарки — ну и каждый — это Дитя Божье — но и даже самого Себя в акте Эволюции Бог-Отец наш также пожирает — как птенец — содержимое яйца, в коем пребывает. Идёт Эволюция. Выживи или упади. Только не вини Систему, что немилосердна. Коль она неправа, силясь списать тебя со счетов — докажи обратное — жерновам Отбора, что перетирают слабых в порошок и в пищу иным формам жизни. 
Человеческая Жизнь — дивная Поэзия. 
Цель её — убей, чтобы накормить себя. Убей зверя, птицу, рыбу или же растение. Убей, чтоб присвоить джоули энергии, кои припасал он только для себя — иных убивая. И мы научились! Убивать иных, низших и себе подобных — чтобы пронести сквозь время Генотип свой — Зверя, коий на вершине пищевой цепи, коий на вершине стаи — себе же подобных, поэтому вправе сеять своё семя и растить потомков — боле хитрых, боле сильных, более опасных ну и беспощадных. 
Так из диких волков выросли овчарки, кои словно стадо выпасают ну и пожирают себе же подобных — словно бы в Машине Времени пера мистера Уэллса. Морлоки, эллои. Все мы. 
Выберите место — или прочь со сцены, если не нашли себя.

----------


## Арес

"Человек из будущего" - респект. "Автор, вы ничего нового не открыли, не хотите поговорить о вашей жизни?". Я и не ставил такую задачу - открыть что-то новое. Вот уже много тысяч лет мы пытаемся разобраться с тем, что нам дали изначально. Со смыслом жизни, основная цель которой, как выясняется "убей" (симбиоз, метабиоз и паразитизм Traumerei далеко не на первых местах).
О моей жизни поговорим, может быть, позже. Хотя, моя жизнь - лишь частное проявление того, что написано выше. "Чувак" ее прекрасно описал в двух словах, конкретизируя абстракцию первого поста. Знаете, основной фактор депрессии — не какая-то экстренная ситуация, опасная для молодняка (потеря близких, любви, свободы...). В конце концов, со всем можно справиться, если впереди есть цель. Убивает именно потеря смысла, накапливающееся изо дня в день ощущение усталости, безразличия, бесполезности, брезгливости и ненависти к той "Системе", о которой говорила Unity.
Я прихожу к выводу, что мы не тому учим своих детей и попадаем в ловушку собственного воспитания, особенно если вам повезло с родителями. Нам прививают сострадание, любовь к ближнему, искренность, доверчивость, тягу к знаниям. Пока ты молод и не являешься членом взрослого «коллектива», это не мешает.
«Ах, какой замечательный ребенок», говорит «подруга» матери, и ты не замечаешь равнодушия и расчетливости в глазах этой хитрой стервы...Пока ты учишься в школе, а потом в институте, пока на тебя вываливают теоретические знания, которые якобы пригодятся во взрослой жизни, ты даже счастлив. Все схватывается на лету, жизнь светла и прекрасна.
А потом настает расплата. Особенно если вы ошиблись с профессией. Допускаю, что какие-нибудь ученые, врачи, музыканты идут по жизни легко, компенсируя нищенскую зарплату своим призванием и верой в то, что они делают. Если вы уходите в экономику или юриспруденцию — это начало конца. Поначалу все хорошо. Полученное образование и светлая голова приносят огромные деньги, карьерный рост. И чем выше ты лезешь по лестнице, тем явственнее становится недостаток приоритетных конкурентных качеств: хитрость, расчетливость, умение манипулировать людьми, умение грамотно лизать жопу, умение врать и подставлять других. Тех качеств, которым мы обязаны учить своих детей, если хотим, чтобы они выжили в конкурентной среде, правда, Unity? Вне системы жить нельзя. Если целевая установка всей системы «убей», нужно учить убивать, а не любить. Снять розовые очки и отбросить в сторону все то дерьмо, каким нас пичкали в детстве.
Но сам себя изменить ты уже не можешь. Ты такой, какой есть. Приходят новые волки. В один прекрасный момент не выдерживаешь, отходишь в сторону и оглядываешься. Все. Тебе 40. Кругом агрессивный жестокий мир, к которому ты не приспособлен. У тебя нет работы, денег, семьи и требуемой моральной гибкости. Получать новую профессию поздно. Остается только анализировать свои ошибки и готовиться к суициду.

----------


## Февраль2015

Да нет ничего хорошего в этой жизни, если честно. Каждый живёт в своей иллюзии, что в будущем что-то изменится, что будет по-другому, что найдёт силы изменить жизнь.
Либо просто живёт и не заморачивается. Естественно, если взглянуть на мир без всех иллюзий и вымыслов, то будет тошнить, возникнет желание побыстрее покинуть это место.
И самое забавное, что чем старше становишься, чем больше понимаешь, тем как-то начинаешь спокойнее ко всему относится. Занимаешься своими любимыми делами, а на остальное наплевать.
Я не верю, что меня ждёт особая судьба, что найду любовь, что буду счастлив. Это всё бред.
Но уходить не хочу, пока жива мать, она и так уже всех родственников потеряла. А так делаю вид, что живу.

Я как в переходном возрасте понял, что вся жизнь хуйня, точнее, я вообще никак не приспособлен к этому миру и здесь абсолютно чужой, так и живу до сих пор так.

----------


## Арес

> Занимаешься своими любимыми делами, а на остальное наплевать.


 Завидую. У вас есть "любимые дела". Какие, если не секрет? Ведь что нас здесь держит, позволяя смириться
с недостатками системы (речь не идет о каком-то "особом" счастье, а просто о желании жить):

1. Любимая работа, которая способна заслонить все прочее. В моем случае мимо (см. выше), сейчас превратился в
социопата, на нормальную работу в коллектив вернуться уже не могу (к тому же, в 40 лет предлагают только
топовые вакансии из моего резюме, типа финансового директора, с которыми я уже не справлюсь), перебиваюсь
заработками в инете (копирайтинг, кстати, если у кого-нибудь есть сносная удаленка на примете, помогите).

2. Любимый человек (в моем случае жена сначала переспала с бывшим коллегой по работе, а потом ушла к
какому-то полуолигарху, наступать на эти же грабли уже нет ни сил, ни желания).

3. Родственники. Что есть, то есть (мама и папа, хоть и старенькие, пока живы).

Третий фактор без первых двух со временем становится недостаточным. В конце концов, все там будем.

----------


## tempo

Всё, стало быть, сводится к борьбе в некоем замкнутом аквариуме? )
Удивительно, что даже Unity не усматривает потенциального отсутствия границ.

----------


## startapvad

бляxа , что за xрень вы обсуждаете ? нафиг эта писанина нужна ? вы умирать собираетесь или нет ? едет кто куда ?

----------


## Арес

> Всё, стало быть, сводится к борьбе в некоем замкнутом аквариуме? )
> Удивительно, что даже Unity не усматривает потенциального отсутствия границ.


 Границы есть всегда. Национальность, язык, моральные качества, психотип, склад характера.
Покажите мне выход из аквариума в моей ситуации. Буду признателен. Я даже размышлял о том, чтобы уйти в монастырь. Но я перестал верить в бога, а в церковь я не верил никогда.

----------


## Арес

Пробовал инертный газ. Но закружилась голова и почему-то проблевался.

----------


## tempo

Арес, я пробовал уходить в монастырь, но так и не смог поверить в церковь )
И в бога, пожалуй, тоже.

Но вот если не фиксироваться на упомянутых границах, то остаётся сам процесс жизни и масса сил, не растрачиваемых на истерики по поводу существования границ, которые воспринимаются при дефиците этих самых сил как единственная реальность.
Поменьше трагичной серьёзности  - всё равно ведь помрём. Наверное )

----------


## June

> У людей с депрессией более высокий балл в тестах на реализм. Интеллект позитивно коррелирует с психологическими расстройствами и суицидальными наклонностями. Это говорит о том, что если разум слишком хорошо воспринимает реальность, он начинает пытаться себя уничтожить.


 При таком раскладе большинство великих учёных-первооткрывателей, гениальных архитекторов и врачей не доживало бы до первых седых волос. Но мы наблюдаем другую картину. Арес, мне показалось, что о главной своей проблеме вы не написали. А не будь этой проблемы, все вышеперечисленные волки с зайчатами интересовали бы вас не больше, чем дата рождения президента Эквадора.

----------


## Unity

> Всё, стало быть, сводится к борьбе в некоем замкнутом аквариуме? )
> Удивительно, что даже Unity не усматривает потенциального отсутствия границ.


 Почему же, аз прекрасно Допускаю возможность того, что мир - безграничен. Но! Это не меняет факта, что Личная "реальность" каждого из нас всегда Ограничивается горизонтом действия сенсорных наших систем. Несколько километров для охвата зрением, несколько десятком метров, пока слышим звуковые волны. Всё! Больше ничего! Только лишь наше сознание и его глубины; только наш рассудок, держащий во Сне нас ну и непрестанно продуцирующий разные Галлюцинации, кои нарекаем "Мыслью" - попросту Идеи, сотканные с блоков Lego/Слов, вынутые с памяти, выведенные "на экран" нашего сознания - застилая даже ту ограниченную Явь, коя нам доступна к восприяютью в этот самый миг!.. 
Мир, может быть, и безграничен - но мы сами - слепы и глухи, словно бы жалкие кроты... *горестно головой качая*
Что нам до того, что вселенная - размахом в миллиарды каких-то парсек?! Мы-то живём в Малой Банке личностного восприятия - словно мозги в колбе, внутри симуляции, кою в себе порождает Мозг, малый этот "сервер", пьющий гигабайты данных с сканеров всех чувств...
В этом и проблема. 
Видя эту замкнутость, эту ограниченность - увы, забываем мы, что наше сознание - столь же безгранично, что и этот Космос, что над головой во всех направлениях!..
Мы - словно пойманы во Клетку своего ума - таки Ограниченного - своим лексиконом, логикой и правилами, некоторыми представлениями, некими шаблонами, набором Идей о том, коя же "Сущность" той Реальности, коя окружает нас.
Кажется всем нам, что мы "Что-то Знаем" - но это иллюзия. 
Ну и наши "знания" - ведут нас в могилу - просто оглянитесь на весь Этот Форум!!!
Сколько уже мертвецов... Людей с искалеченным сознанием...
Из-за своего ума, неумения им управлять, понимать сущность его механизм... 
*докладчик садится*
Ваш тезис отвергнут. 
Все мы - внутри замкнутого ящика. Мира. Своей глупой головы. Спасение невозможно - если только человек... Не сможет Взорвать границы - своих представлений, своих убеждений - придя к "просветлениею".

----------


## tempo

Так ёп Вашу, Unity, мать ) не забывайтесь в смирительной рубашке  органов ) вспоминайте иногда о безграничном и о том, что вы - его составляющая.

----------


## Unity

Когда вспоминаю - то меня Здесь нет... 
Когда забываю - то же настроение, что Сюда приводит каждого из нас.)
Даже бесконечность порой видится тюрьмой - ну и вечность - лишь временем для сожалений - если в жизни мы теряем Главное... Смысл свой... Любовь...

----------


## tempo

Unity, а зачем забывать? И зачем, вспомнив, мчаться сюда?
Всё равно ж помрём, а если в теле не выросла женская .... э... )), то нне всё ли равно, по большому счёту? Не всё же к ней сводится, только очень малая часть.

----------


## Игорёк

Мне иногда встречаются люди, которых я реально рад видеть.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, а зачем забывать? И зачем, вспомнив, мчаться сюда?
> Всё равно ж помрём, а если в теле не выросла женская .... э... )), то нне всё ли равно, по большому счёту? Не всё же к ней сводится, только очень малая часть.


 Зачем забывать?..
Ржавый механизм моего сознания — искрит и заклинивает. Удивительный тот призрак, сущий в оболочке тела, в Пустоту которого завсегда стекается вся та информацию, кою «скачивает» он ну и «загружает» из Внешнего Мира — так часто скучает, созерцая явь. Это вдохновляет душу «убрать перископы», выключить все чувства и плоть запустить во «спящий режим» — всё, чтобы отправиться в мастерскую разума, во иллюзион фантазии, в мир ванильных снов, в коем всегда лучше ну и интереснее, нежели в Реальности. Там, по её мотивам, кроятся истории и сны — кои развлекают душу, пленяя её в экой наркоманской комме, летаргии, в режиме сомнамбулы… Вдоволь наигравшись сладкими фантомами, миражами нежными и снами о чём-то величественном, душа — снова ощущает скуку. Ей опять нужен контраст — только не действительность, серая, унылая. И тогда сознание снова приступает к вечному самообману, начиная дирижировать собственной же волей, начиная создавать «дневным» кошмары, сотканные с помыслов, сотканные с негативных тезисов, сотканные с самой явной лжи — и как музыкант, к струнам прикасаясь, всячески лаская их, звуки извлекает — так и естество людей — творит мир внутри — с чем-то ужасающим — созданным во имя бегства ото вечной скуки той и пустоты… 
И кошмар затягивает, реал подменяя — и вот человек уж на самой грани прыжка с чердака… 
Се и есть забвение — обо Бесконечности. О той своей «силе» конструировать Реальность — в своей голове и оперативном радиусе в подлинной реальности. Обо смысле Жизни. О своих ошибках — и своей возможности в любой сущий миг изменить сюжет — собственного Сна, жизнью именуемого. 
Зачем забывать? Так уж получается в кураже жизненный Игры, в её исступлении, в её экзальтации… 
Зачем вспоминать?
Чтоб не стало поздно и непоправимо — и не было боли — у тех, с кем словно сросся ты… 
P.S. Сложно быть человеком без тела… 
Сложно быть лишь Маской & Одеждой, внутри коей — только пустота. 
Сложно невидимкой быть, чем-то этаким, что не воплощено, а так и осталось… всего лишь Идеей… 
Только все мы — не во светлом будущем, где свобода морфологии — всем привычный факт. В теле — как в тюрьме… Как в чужой машине… К сему не привыкнуть. 
К чему этот форум? Это то одно место на свете, где тебя поймут. Где прочь не прогонят. Камнем во тебя и не заклюют. Не сложат костёр на твою честь… А это бесценно… 
Аз — душа из кунсткамеры… 
Мне не выжить в внешнем настоящем мире. Этот островок киберпанка, эта дивная площадка — то единственное место, кое могу назвать Домом…

----------


## tempo

Unity, случалось ли тебе слышать о "Бросившей вызов смерти"?

----------


## Unity

> Unity, случалось ли тебе слышать о "Бросившей вызов смерти"?


 Нет. Что это такое?

----------


## tempo

Это регендарная женщиина, бывшая ранее мужчиной )

----------


## Unity

Никакой информации, только что-то там о Кастанеде...

----------


## tempo

Я ж и говорю - легендарная )

----------


## Unity

*полная растерянность* Ничего не понимаю...
Это такая загадка? Коан Дзэн?
Найди то, чего... не существует?..

----------


## Арес

> Арес, мне показалось, что о главной своей проблеме вы не написали...


 Моя проблема - лишь частное проявление всей системы ("волчата", "зайчата", "биологические механизмы" Юнити), о которой мы говорим с самого начала. Если нужна конкретизация, перечитайте внимательно последний и третий с конца посты первой страницы.

1. Отсутствие работы, невозможность вернуться к полученной профессии по возрастным, моральным и психологическим причинам.
2. Социопатия.
3. Как следствие, отсутствие друзей, денег.
4. Неудачный распавшийся брак, измена, отсутствие любви.

Результат: накопленная прогрессирующая депрессия даже при отсутствии алкоголизма. Т.е. меня ничего не держит в этой жизни, кроме стареньких родителей.
Да и они, видимо, держат не очень, коль скоро я я решился на неудачную попытку суицида.

PS То, что интеллект позитивно коррелирует с расстройствами - это, к сожалению, факт. Процент неуравновешенных и психически неполноценных людей в среде ученых и творческих личностей (поэты, кстати, через одного в петлю лезли) гораздо выше (фильм "Игра разума" помните?). А вы помните только тех "гениальных архитекторов и врачей", которые сделали открытия и благополучно дожили до старости. Избирательность нашего мозга. Неудачников никто не помнит.
Но главное здесь даже не это. "У гениальных архитекторов и врачей" есть сильная мотивация - самореализация в профессии и вера в свое дело. Им есть ради чего жить, даже без любви, друзей, родственников и семьи.

----------


## Арес

И еще. Перечитай тему "Чувака" где-то ниже. Парень подошел к самому краю. Правда, его психологические проблему усугубляет конкретная синька, из которой в одиночку он не выберется. Чувак, слышишь? Тебе бы медицинскую и социальную реабилитацию пора мощную.
Я уверенно двигаюсь по его пути. Развод, продажа ипотечной хаты, глубокий кризис, уход с работы, продажа вещей, алкоголь, попытка суицида. Сейчас иногда пытаюсь "выплыть на поверхность за глотком воздуха", но как-то жалко и неуверенно. Нет ни смысла, ни желания. Предел мечтаний: пока предки живы найти какую-нибудь удаленку тысяч на 30, чтобы концы с концами сводить (это после 200 на последнем месте работы), а потом уйти. Перед сном иногда молюсь, чтобы меня инфаркт долбанул.

----------


## Арес

А по-поводу безграничности....Нет, позже, сейчас не философский настрой.
Как-то спросил маму: "Вот представь, ты умерла, попала на небо, тебя спрашивают, ну что, обратно пойдешь на следующее перерождение в эту жизнь?" Задумалась.
А я давно не думаю. Опять в эту паскудную систему, где основная ценность: заработай больше денег, убей/победи/обмани ближнего?
Все мы играем по правилам системы, значит, вокруг нас границы. Чтобы вырваться из аквариума - надо вырваться из жизни. Да и то не факт, что тебе там дальше скажут. Может, загонят обратно в банку.
А я не хочу. Я не просил у бога эту душу "в залог". Термин-то какой идиотский, меркантильный, отражающий всю сущность. В залог? Забирай обратно. Возвращаю, немного поюзанную. Я хочу в небытие.
Может поэтому мне становится ближе буддизм, хоть я его почти и не знаю. Там же основная цель у всех просветленных - поскорее вырваться из бесконечного круга реинкарнаций! То что надо.

----------


## tempo

Арес, есть такая модель поведения - "отморожу уши назло бабушке".
Имея все возможности для _нетрудной_ борьбы, сложитть лапки и плыть по течению, как говно, водочку попивая и очень, очень себя жалея.
И бога, которого нет, обвиняя в неправильном инженерном решении ) мироустройство. Харякришнаотчанаш, неправильное оно, етить  ))

----------


## Арес

Бред несете, уважаемый, игнорируя логику первых постов...и одновременно подтверждая тот факт, что вы "в системе/в границах/ограничены" чудесной фразой "для_нетрудной_БОРЬБЫ". То есть сами признаете, что жизнь - это борьба, драка, подавление, доминирование с целью. И даже не пытаетесь осознать ЦЕЛЬ этой борьбы. Вы просто играете по правилам, а я не могу найти свой собственный личный ответ на вопрос "ЗАЧЕМ?". А не имея его, бежать как мышь по кругу и "зарабатывать, чтобы есть, и есть, чтобы жить и жить, чтобы есть..." Увольте. Может, это и есть признак истинной слабости и заплыва по течению? Не находите? А жалость...Я был знаком со многими состоявшимися людьми, подошедшими к роковой грани вследствие накопленной депрессии. Уж чего-чего, а "жалости" они просили меньше всего. Кто-то стыдливо хотел избавить мир от своего присутствия, осознавая, что тупо не может играть по правилам и стесняясь этого. Кто-то ненавидел систему. Кто-то просил конкретной помощи в поисках своего призвания и пытался адаптироваться. Но жалость - это последнее, что им было нужно. А констатация фактов собственной жизни, их причин и размышлений о мироустрйостве законом не запрещена. Так что подавитесь и вы своей жалостью, попивая виски, плывя по комфортному течению вашей жизни и ежедневно заключая сделки с собственной совестью.

----------


## Арес

Как же я ненавижу фагоцитов системы, причесывающих всех под ее шаблоны, отвергающих любую инность.

"Мало зарабатываешь, от тебя ушла жена - ты неудачник! Зарабатывай больше, женись снова, борись!".
"Ты дауншифтер/фрилансер - ты лузер! Вот я молодец!".
"Ты не хочешь участвовать в корпоративном тим-билдинге - не отрывайся от коллектива, коллектив не простит!"
"Ты раздумываешь о суициде? Ты просто слабак".

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------

----------


## Арес

Phenex, спасибо за рассказ. "Переключила внимание, стабилизировала состояние..." Чем все закончилось, вы работаете по специальности, стремитесь к вершинам или нашли спокойное тихое незаметное место, стараясь получать радости от других аспектов жизни? Или ушли в другую область?
Про "потолок" не совсем понял. Если вы говорите про материальный "потолок", то для меня все закончилось процессом банкротства и списанием долгов (около 5 млн). Так что уместнее говорить о "материальном дне" :Smile:  Если говорить о материальных ожиданиях, то здесь все диктует простой расчет:

1. ЖКХ + интернтет - около 7 тысяч.
2. Лекарства, линзы - около 3-4 тысяч.
3. Еда и все остальное по минимуму - хотя бы 20 тысяч (об одежде и инвестициях речи не идет).

Стараюсь заниматься копирайтингом (работа интересная), одно время получалось (25 тыс), сейчас пока туго (15 тыс).

Коллектива и социума боюсь до дрожи. В моей прошлой профессии там нужно быть волком, чего я уже не смогу (ежедневные дрязги, разбирательства, подставки, манипулирование, письма и т.д.). Так что возврат к профессии невозможен. Стараюсь найти что-нибудь еще вне социума. Может, есть что-нибудт и помимо копирайтинга. Одно время размышлял уехать куда-нибудь на вахту на Крайний Север (на какую-нибудь метеостанцию). Был бы счастлив. Но с моим возрастом, здоровьем и зрением это уже не прокатит. Можно бы, конечно, начать учиться программированию (предрасположенность есть), но в 40 лет это не так=то просто и, что самое главное, отнимет много времени (минимум год), а кушать хочется сейчас. Так что пишу себе статьи потихоньку. Если что-нибудь посоветуете, буду очень признателен. Спасибо!

----------


## Арес

И это если вынести за рамки главный вопрос: "Зачем?"

----------


## tempo

Арес,

1) 20тыс на еду по минимуму - это не минимум ) если ситуация критична, вполне можно сократить эту статью расходов без ущщерба для здоровья.

2) если метеостанция приемлема, то должен быть приемлем и вариант жизни в деревне. Снять дом или даже купить - недорого. Свою квартиру - сдать.
Инет есть везде, и даже мобильный безлимит недорог.

3) и выстраивать потиху новую жизнь, ища спокойно удалёнку. Возможность возвратта сохраняется, ведь квартира не продана.

Мне понятно желание поныть, израсходовав на это остаток сил, но мужчине 40ка лет с воинственным ником это как-то не идёт.

----------


## June

> PS То, что интеллект позитивно коррелирует с расстройствами - это, к сожалению, факт. Процент неуравновешенных и психически неполноценных людей в среде ученых и творческих личностей (поэты, кстати, через одного в петлю лезли) гораздо выше (фильм "Игра разума" помните?). А вы помните только тех "гениальных архитекторов и врачей", которые сделали открытия и благополучно дожили до старости. Избирательность нашего мозга. Неудачников никто не помнит.


 Я имел в виду людей, чьё мышление можно охарактеризовать терминами “реализм” и “слишком хорошо воспринимает реальность”. Не уверен, что к их числу можно отнести поэтов – как оценить реалистичность их творений? Другое дело люди, чьи открытия проверяемы (например, закон Ома) или чьи творения можно потрогать руками и убедиться в их работоспособности.

Вспомнилась _статья Андрея Курпатова “Пропаганда Тьюринга”_. Алану Тьюрингу “повезло” оказаться геем во времена, когда в обществе существовал запрет на сексуальность и суперзапрет на гомосексуальность, которая была уголовно наказуема. И именно эта проблема, по мнению Курпатова, натренировала мозг Тьюринга:




> с подросткового возраста был вынужден решать сложную — почти математическую — задачу: как такое может быть, что то, что кажется мне таким прекрасным, является на самом деле столь грязным и постыдным? Еще раз: его лобные доли оказались перед неразрешимым и по существу — не удивляйтесь — глубоко научным парадоксом: как согласовать то, что реальность одновременно такова и не такова?


 


> Когда силою внешних обстоятельств мозг поставлен перед необходимостью неустанно решать подлинные головоломки, когда он бьется над ними, фактически трудится, вы и без всяких сексуальных девиаций получите «машину Тьюринга», «тест Тьюринга», да и вообще самого великого и замечательного Алана Тьюринга.


 То есть, на мой взгляд, гениев убивает не хорошее понимание реальности, а проблема, натренировавшая мозг о состояния гениальности, но так и не решённая.

----------


## Арес

Разумеется, tempo. Давайте вообще закроем все подобные форумы, члены социума в интернете должны совершать сделки, выкладывать фотки с мальдив и ставить лайки. Недостойно гордого звания Человека обсуждать свои проблемы и, упаси боже, замахиваться на справедливость системы. А всяким нытикам, которым не с кем поговорить, лучше запереться в четырех стенах, не портить настроение окружающим и тихо сдохнуть. Один вопрос: а какого полинома вы вообще соизволили принять участие в обсуждении этой темы с таким мировоззрением? Я вас, по-моему, не приглашал. Идите в фэйсбук. Так комфортнее. И спасибо за советы.

----------


## Арес

June, интересные факты. Но, на мой взгляд, суицид Тьюринга - это лишь одна сторона медали. Да его причина - это неразрешимое противоречие между внутренней природой и официальными законами общества. Попытка адаптироваться под систему (принудительная гормональная терапия) нанесла непоправимый вред его внутренней потребности в однополой любви и, по сути, лишила смысла жизни или существенной его части. Потеря смысла привела к суициду.

----------


## Арес

June, и, на мой взгляд, основная причина суицида большинства ученых кроется в осознании накопленных противоречий между личностью и обществом (тезис "мир - дерьмо"). Ради интереса, давайте позже пройдемся по значимым людям. Может собраться занятная статистика.

----------


## tempo

Арес, ну если цель 40-летнего мужчины с ником бога войны - именно поныть - то это не ново тут, а значит, нормально. Просто трудно привыкнуть к таким мужчинам, труднее, чем к тем, что хотят статьженщиной )

----------


## June

Среди моих родственников, коллег по работе и институтских одногруппников я не знаю ни одного человека, чья жена ушла к полуолигарху. Обычно даже очень красивые женщины остаются верны своему мужчине до гробовой доски, даже при зарплатах намного ниже, чем была у вас. А те, чьи браки распадались, быстро находили себе другого/другую. Да и перегрызать друг другу глотки на тех работах, на которых работал я, сотрудникам не приходится. Я не знаю, что происходит у топ-менеджеров, на моём уровне никаких ужасов я не наблюдаю. Реальность не так ужасна, как вы её описываете, Арес. Просто вы выбрали определённую тропинку в жизни, и в контексте этой тропинки всё, возможно, ужасно. Или для вас эта тропинка оказалась не по силам, но есть и тропинки другие, которые из вашего состояния не видны и, возможно, уже недоступны. А жена – видимо, ей нужны были большие деньги, а не вы. То, что заставило вас выбрать и эту жену, и эту ненавистную вам работу, на мой взгляд, и есть ваша главная проблема, о которой вы не написали.

А по поводу “мне становится ближе буддизм” – учтите, у Будды не было ни дома, ни жены, ни средств к существованию – он ходил по деревням и занимался попрошайничеством, чем очень гордился. И это не прихоть отдельного человека, в этом суть буддизма. Если у вас есть дом, фруктовый сад и заливные поля, на которых посажен рис, у вас есть причины для беспокойства – дом сгорит или его ограбят, сад засохнет, рис съедят грызуны. А если у человека нет ничего, то и причин для беспокойства тоже нет. Но если все жители планеты станут такими просветлёнными, кто всех этих бездельников кормить будет?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Арес

Прошу прощения, долго не появлялся, было много работы. Tempo, да, моя цель - именно "поныть", так вам проще объяснить термин психологического выплеска, практикуемый всеми профессиональными врачами без исключения. Потому что без этого, если человеку не с кем поговорить, он быстро придет к закономерному финалу. Я это полностью осознаю и стараюсь оттянуть момент. Кроме того, мне нечего скрывать. Жизнь - открытая книга, чем и горжусь. Давно перестал бояться чужих мнений, пересудов, комплексов, вроде вашего "не могу привыкнуть к 40-летним мужчинам" и т.д. При этом вы до сих пор не ответили на элементарные вопросы: 1. Какого х. вы (по всей видимости, далеко не 40-летний человек, раз уж вы так привязались к возрасту) делаете ан этом сайте? 2. Почему решили принять участие в этой беседе, особенно когда я четко дал понять, что вы здесь нежеланный гость? Из желания тролить и доказывать точку зрения фагоцитов: "Будь сильным или затихарись в углу и молчи". Или есть другая причина?

----------


## Арес

А по поводу воинственного ника вы правы :Smile:  Просто это из далекого прошлого. Того прошлого, когда будущее казалось светлым и радужным. Менять его не считаю нужным, чтобы не забывать.

----------


## Арес

June, вы правы по поводу первопричины. Неудачный выбор профессии в подростковом возрасте, неудачный брак. Я этого и не скрываю. Но многим ли это удается? Чуть позже постараюсь обрисовать свое видение удачного/неудачного развития личности. Проблема, к сожалению, остается. И абсолютно неважно, сколько ты зарабатывал или зарабатываешь. "Мажор" - кричит темпо. "30 тысяч ему мало"! Ну, во-первых, на уровень 30 тысяч я стабильно выйти так и не могу (получается в 2 раза меньше). Во-вторых, как мы договорились, убивает отсутствие возможности самореализации, а не деньги. Вечный вопрос "ЗАЧЕМ", который не знаком людям, которые идут по "своему" пути , сколько бы они не получали. А попробуй отказать им в этом смысле. Что получишь? Тьюринга и получишь. По вопросу буддизма не возражаю в частностях ("бедные просветленные монахи и т.д.). Я и не стремился к этому. Просто хотел показать, что существует религия и мировоззрение , которые, наоборот, усматривают идеальный выход в прекращении этого бессмысленного бесконечного круговорота воплощений, а не в "вечной справедливой жизни души в загробном мире", к которой мы привыкли. Это всего лишь иная точка зрения, и, правду сказать, она мне ближе.

----------


## Арес

Phenix, умница. Показательный пример. Но основная его мысль, как я понял: "Перестань заморачиваться по поводу недостатков чужого мира, подними собственную планку самооценки, наплюй на мнение других". Правильно. Абсолютно. Вы рекомендуете единственный разумный выход из ситуации - плавно превратиться обратно в того волка (в большей или меньшей степени), которым я был. Это, действительно, выход, признаю. Но здесь проблема лежит скорее в области психологической устойчивости (о чем говорить, если я, порой, плачу, читая хорошие книги или просматривая фильмы). Здесь уже требуется, скорее, профессиональное лечение нервной системы, чтобы соответствовать тем требованиям социума, которые вы заявляете. Я просто не переношу ложь в любых формах, притворство, лицемерие и т. п.

----------


## Арес

June, а вы, к счастью, или потрясающий оптимист или безумно фартовый человек, никогда не встречавшийся с реалиями нашего мира. "Жены верны мужам до гробовой доски..." и т.д. Вы сами верите? Поднимите статистику. Впрочем, если эта вера помогает вам жить - пусть будет так.

----------


## Арес

Tempo, и чтобы расставить точки над "I":
1. Да, в 20-30 лет я стремился к свершениям и победам, и знать не знал о существовании подобных сайтов (к вопросу о том, что вы делаете здесь). Почему вы отказываете мне в праве сделать это в 40?
2. Из-за таких людей, как вы, многие подходят к последней грани. Почему вы признаете за собой право судить других людей, вместо того, чтобы тихо промолчать в сторонке? Достигнув своего возраста, я понял только одно - никогда не осуждай других, если они не сделали ничего плохого тебе или окружающим. Слово убивает.

----------


## Арес

А этот образ "несгибаемого мужественного мачо", которому не пристало делиться своими проблемами, можете засунуть себе в жопу.

----------


## June

> По вопросу буддизма не возражаю в частностях ("бедные просветленные монахи и т.д.). Я и не стремился к этому. Просто хотел показать, что существует религия и мировоззрение, которые, наоборот, усматривают идеальный выход в прекращении этого бессмысленного бесконечного круговорота воплощений, а не в "вечной справедливой жизни души в загробном мире", к которой мы привыкли. Это всего лишь иная точка зрения, и, правду сказать, она мне ближе.


 Мне понятно ваше нежелание жить. Оно вполне естественно для человека, потерявшего жену и работу. Разве что реализм в моём понимании не может сочетаться с религией, неважно что обещающей: реинкарнацию или рай с адом. Идеального выхода не существует, потому что оценка зависит от состояния оценивающего. Будь у вас сейчас интересная высокооплачиваемая работа, любящая и любимая жена, желанные здоровые дети и привлекательное будущее, вы бы того же самого выхода боялись.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## charles_manson

Вот и встретились  два одиночества.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Арес,
1) почему бы мне, "далеко не 40ка летнему", не быть на этом сайте? 
Могут же быть причины, которые не то чтобы самым простым, а самым вероятным и возможным выходом делают су. 
2) Это _форум_. Публичные мнения вслух.
Призывы "свалить и не мешать ныть"мне, в общем-то, понятны 
Но поскольку это всё-таки _форум_, то почему бы мне не высказать своё мнение?
Весьма, заметим, корректное, ни в х. ни в п. не посылаю, только и делаю, что говорю "Зайка  :Smile:  ситуация не безвыходна, ты же мальчик, а мальчику в 40 слёзки впустую лить некрасиво..."

----------


## charles_manson

> Третьим хочешь быть?)


 В троичка? Хм..заманчиво конечно, но нет..думаю столько семени у меня нет. Не вывезу просто чисто физически (не стоит у меня и довольно давно).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## charles_manson

> OMG) Я в смысле "одиночества" писала) А как "невеста" то воспринимает твое нестояние?)


 "Невеста"? У меня жена есть. Язык и руки наше все.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## charles_manson

> Я не хочу смотреть повторно, что ты писал, но точно помню там прозвучало "перед свадьбой". Поэтому "невеста") "Язык и руки". Охренеть. Надолго?


 Я хоть и деградант по современным меркам, но жене верен на все 100%..и пока я смогу - буду это делать. А она просто очень хорошая женщина..не такого мужа ей надо было..

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Арес

> Разве что реализм в моём понимании не может сочетаться с религией, неважно что обещающей...


 June, спасибо, вы выявили нестыковку в моих же собственных рассуждениях :Smile:  А все-таки, как тогда быть с буддизмом, цель которого, вырваться из бесконечного круга реинкарнаций? (по сути, убить себя не только на уровне текущей жалкой жизни, но и всех будущих). Нет ли здесь внутреннего конфликта? Про работу, любовь и семью все правильно. Но это и очевидно. Счастливые люди сюда не приходят. Я просто хотел показать, что "отсутствие работы, любви и семьи" - это не только следствие "внутренней никчемности", сколько неумение "агрессивно бороться" за эти бонусы. Не умеешь агрессивно бороться - умри.

----------


## Арес

Феникс, спасибо за вашу точку зрения, но в ошибаетесь. От "волка" во мне остались только "рожки да ножки". Как я вижу развитие человека:
1. Юность. Максимальный интерес к миру. Поиск профессии с не слишком серьезным к ней отношением. Первые опыты любви. "Черновик".
2.1. Вариант 1. Человек не стремится к звездам. Смиряется со своей ролью "полуовцы", "скучной работой" и "обыденностью семейной жизни без любви". "Бытовуха". Размышления о смысле жизни сведены к нулю, потому что в противном случае они бы его убили.
2.2. Вариант 2. Человек влюбляется и делает любовь своим смыслом. Все - ради нее. Смысл есть.
2.2. Вариант 3. Человек постигает свою профессию и находит в ней свое призвание (музыкант, ученый, доктор, предприниматель...не важно). Смысл есть. Во имя дальнейших свершений.
2.4. Вариант 4. Человек развивается в своей профессиональной области, создает брачные узы, стремясь к звездам, и однажды сталкивается с проблемами: Профессия - это грязь. Любовь - это ложь.
3. Старость. Оглядываемся. Остается не так уж и много вариантов выхода.
3.1. Вернуться к этапу 1 и попытаться прожить "еще одну жизнь" вместо потерянной (новая профессия, несмотря на возраст, новая любовь и т.д.). Такие примеры есть. Характерны для очень сильных людей, которых я очень уважаю.
3.2. "Спуститься" на этап 2.1. "В конце концов, все так живут, чем я хуже". Проблема в том, что если ты когда-то в жизни к чему-то стремился целенаправленно, примерить на себя эту роль очень тяжело. СМЫСЛА НЕТ.
3.3. Выйти из этой жизни. А почему нет? Если на этап 1 нет сил, а вариант 2.1 вызывает рвоту. Самое плохое, что нас ждет, это "перезагрузка" с повторным прохождением, а самое хорошее - небытие.

----------


## Арес

Темпо, спасибо, давайте закончим пикировку, хотя, признаюсь, она в чем-то меня очень зацепила. Простите за излишнюю резкость на грани оскорблений. Я просто хотел подчеркнуть следующее:
1. "Ситуация не безвыходна, ты же мальчик, а мальчику в 40 слёзки впустую лить некрасиво..." С подобными высказываниями я всегда категорически не соглашался по следующим причинам:
1.1 Что значит: красиво и не красиво? Я понимаю, что у вас в голове присутствует образ "сильного уверенного мужчины", которому вы стремитесь подражать и делаете его эталоном для окружающих. Я очень уважаю вашу позицию. Проблема в том, что это - "суицид - форум"! Я не кидаюсь на прохожих с призывом помочь мне и не спамлю в соцсетях. Я пришел в "специально предусмотренное место" для людей, которые хотят выплеснуть свои проблемы. Или вы у психиатра тоже делаете "мужественную стойку" в стиле "мужчине не к лицу слезы"? Далее, как я уже сказал, несмотря на несогласие, ваше мнение я уважаю. Почему же вы фразами "хватит ныть...и слезки лить" косвенно мешаете мне выбрасывать избыток негатива? Если это мешает именно ВАМ, тогда успокойтесь и перейдите на более приятные форумы или темы общения. Если это ВАМ не мешает, тогда сделайте шаг на встречу и не пытайтесь каждого посетителя подстраивать под ваши идеалы. Да - это красивые идеалы. Но я считаю их ложными. И истинную смелость нахожу в искренности, а не в каменной маске. Иначе зачем бы я сюда пришел? Помолчать можно и наедине с собой, верно?

----------


## Арес

Июнь, Феникс, Темпо. Если вас не затруднит, пожалуйста, киньте ссылки на ветки форума, которые привели сюда вас (если вы не из числа модераторов). Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## June

*Арес*, я не понял, в чём именно вы видите внутренний конфликт буддизма. Мне кажется, напрасно вы воспринимаете заявленную цель буддизма, или любой другой религии, всерьёз. Меня тут на днях православный поп прогнал из церкви на берегу реки Иордан за полотенце на шее. Негоже, говорит, с банными принадлежностями в дом Господа заходить. А магазин со свечками, иконками и крестильными рубашками на первом этаже этой церкви ему не мешает. Если я начну думать, как его действия согласуются с легендой об изгнании Иисусом торговцев из храма или с иконами, на которых он же изображён с полотенцем, омывающий ноги своим ученикам, я голову сломаю. Мне кажется, если уж мы собираемся придерживаться реалистического мировоззрения, всё замечательно объясняет фраза Вольтера “религия возникла тогда, когда повстречались мошенник и глупец”.

По поводу неумения "агрессивно бороться" за бонусы – думаю, вы правы, если под агрессией понимать не только умение перегрызать глотку себе подобным, но и настойчивость в получении знаний и навыков, необходимых для созидательного труда. Я всю свою жизнь прожил среди людей интеллигентных и неагрессивных, и пусть они не занимают первых строчек в списке Forbes, живут в целом неплохо – размножаются, интересно отдыхают, увлечённо работают.

----------


## June

*Арес*, у  меня в дневнике есть старая запись, которая, возможно, что-то объясняет. Если совсем коротко - однажды удалось подобрать таблетки, от которых на несколько лет прошла головная боль, которая раньше была ежедневной. Головная боль ушла, депрессия пришла, да такая, что каждая секунда казалась бесконечным адом. Во время этой депрессии я и зарегистрировался на форуме, в то время он был поживее и люди встречались хорошие.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## Арес

> Забавно) Вспомнила цитату: "Меня никогда не оскорбляли сатанисты за то, что я не верю в их Дьявола. Это делали только любящие христиане, за то, что я не верю в их Бога"


  Прелесть, а не цитата :Smile:  Прыгаю от восторга. Мы вообще живем в мире "упаковки" (где-то слышал), когда поминки гораздо важнее покойника. Социум, что поделать. Главное, каким ты кажешься, а не каким являешься. Лишь бы быть "нормальным". Тьфу, тошнит даже. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Арес, я вовсе не считаю, что мужчина - это тот, кто идёт по жизни с гордо откинутой назад головой, чтобы хоть как-то уравновесить гордо выпирающее вперёд мужское достоинство )
Мне не нравится нытьё, и особенно нытьё в абсолютно разруливаемой ситуации. Это, наверное, от зависти )

Найти ссылку я не смогу, т.к. всё это размазано ровным слоем по дальним углам форума. Если кратко, то я несколько (физически)нездоров, что вызывает немалые социальные проблемы.

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, как только сатанисты окажутся хотя бы в относительном большинстве, они тоже оскорбятся )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, само собой, как только будет достигнута хотя бы просто немаргинальность )

----------


## tempo

Но, Фенекс, к счастью, существуют белые ворОны. Даже в монастыре встречаются нестяжатели и ненравоучители.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, а он и не уживается особо ) за спиной добрые братия или погавкивают, или молча делают осуждающее лицо. не все, конечно. Но его авторитет не позволяет развернуться праведникам.
Впрочем, они погавкивают и друг на друга.
Мне, впрочем, не интересно мнение коллектива в этом случае.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## tempo

Господи помилуй )

"ум" == "совпадение со мной, аутовозлюбленной" )))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, это неудивительно - имея все задатки для полноценного БАР, считать оное нормой творческой натуры )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, как тебе такое предположение:

человек, претендующий именоваться взрослым, должен отрастить не только две (в лёгком варианте шизо-), три, четыре, ..., личности, но и ещё одну - наблюдателя за ними.

----------


## tempo

Объявление в газете:
"Снимаю. Порчу."
 :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, бога ради )) я давно не употребляю контент с истеричными аплодисментами. Даже если тема мне интересна. А в этой битве они наверняка имеют место быть.
Чем ибсти себе и другим моск, ты б сама произвела акт экстрасенсорного деяния с проверяемыми исходными и результатами. Иначе всё можно смело списать на гиперактивную фазу всё того же БАР.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, ну мы же ж уже договорились, что я - маленькая злая собачка, кусающая за зад(нюю) лапу с...  :Smile:  собаку большую )
Кой образ отнюдь не умаляет ценности доказательств твоих способностей.
Давай хоть, как полагается, потренируйся на маааленькой собачке. Расскажи мне обо мне что-то фактическое, что не освещено публично.

Насчёт БАР не возбуждайся, пожалуйста ) это шутка. БАР энергоёмо, и ты вряд ли успеешь его обрести, в силу э... приходящей с возрастом мудрости ).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс )) боженька с тобой )) у меня воввсе нет такой цели, просто-напросто я не имею несчастья быть твоими близкими.

Давай ближе к делу. Сеанс экстрасенсорики в студию! (истеричный всплеск аплодисментов)
На арене - Феня Блаватская! Смертельный номер!

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, Макс Фрайабсолютно правА ) именно ничем не мотивированная требоватеельность ведёт к тому, что требователь остаётся один, как 21-й перст )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Арес

Фенекс, спасибо за чудесные инсайты. Мы мыслим на одной волне. Вот только очень уж смущает превознесение "статуса IQ". У меня 70% знакомых с высочайшим IQ - абсолютно счастливы в жизни. И не потому, что "перекрасились" в черных ворон. Просто потому, что нашли СВОЕ место в системе. И нашим, и вашим. Да, возможно кто-то из них не может жить без того, чтобы "не посидеть ночью у костра, глядя на звезды", но так или иначе, они нашли свое место. Баланс. Проблема потенциальных "идейных" СУ не в IQ, хотя, согласен, большинство из них умеют думать. А в том, что они банально не смогли "встроиться в систему". Отсюда чувство исключительности, изолированности. И, самое поганое, это уже не исправить.

----------


## Арес

А мне остались ТОЛЬКО звезды. Не поверите, вернулся в физику, перерыл всю теорию атома, этим летом заново изучил карту звездного неба. Просто, чтобы смотреть. Потому что обратно уже не вернуться.

----------


## Арес

Восторгов ваших по поводу Битвы экстрасенсов не поддерживаю, поскольку, по аналогии с темпо, не верю, и, самое главное, "не чувствую" передач с "истеричными аплодисментами за кадром". Чудо должно оставаться чудом, а не банальной толстой бабкой, работающей по команде "снято".

----------


## Арес

С другой стороны, в противовес темпо, я и не осуждаю. Это ваша отдушина и ваше желание. Какое право я имею вообще осуждать?

----------


## Арес

Темпо, тебя по-прежнему не понимаю. Стараюсь, но не могу. Да, возможно, этот троллинг, игра в "маленькую собачку, несет какой-то психотерапевтический смысл. Но, если честно, кроме раздражения и желания послать нах пока не вызывала ничего. Мотивирующий фактор очень простой: "Или вежливо контраргументируй, щадя чувства собеседника, или не принимай участия в беседе, если она тебе не нравится". А прятаться за маской популярности интернет-троллинга - тоже не лучший выход.

----------


## Арес

Не поверите, какое удовольствие испытываю, просто не глядя набирая то, что думаю. Не анализирую подтекста и будущего влияния фраз. Вот бы просто на генетическом уровне исключить ген лицемерия и лжи.

----------


## Арес

А вот фраза насчет "одиночества вдвоем" напрягла, конечно, конкретно. Здесь даже советовать ничего пока не буду, поскольку не знаю ситуацию. Но, по опыту, приведу пример. Когда я учился в универе на 3 курсе, случилось охмурить одну молоденькую открытую чистую девочку, которая без ума была от секса. Жили вместе года три, и всегда учил ее только одному - абсолютному доверию и открытости. Уехал в UK учиться на пару лет, по возвращении она предсказуемо загуляла. Вспоминаю ее с нежностью и любовью по одной фразе при расставании "Андрей, я отдыхала в Крыму и позволила изменить. Это значит, что я не люблю тебя и не имею права обманывать". И сама ревет в три ручья :Smile:  Расстались очень тепло. Не наводит ни на какие мысли по поводу "удавки на шее"? Может, эти удавки резать проще сразу без иллюзий?

----------


## Арес

А желание "сохранить привычное" на мой взгляд, всегда обречено на провал. И, самое главное, это НЕ ЧЕСТНО, как по отношению к партнеру, так и к себе. Неужели не научились быть честной хотя-бы по отношению к себе?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, "научность" подразумевает доказательность.

Арес, ошибка. Я ни тебя, ни её не осуждаю. Мне любопытен механизм отказа от критичности, вот и всё )

----------


## Арес

> Фенекс, "научность" подразумевает доказательность.


  Абсолютно согласен. Не стоит что-то принимать за "вполне объяснимый научный факт" просто потому, что "кто-то так сказал". С другой стороны, конечно, не стоит и "запихивать" окружающий мир в убогие рамки нашего привычного окна. Время от времени нужно брать топор и расширять проем.
Темпо, по поводу "осуждения и механизма отказа от критичности" принято. Возражений нет. Не устраивал только ФОРМАТ этого эксперимента.

----------


## Арес

> Я не пытаюсь сохранить привычное. Это другое. И я как раз и говорю ЧЕСТНО.


  Так в чем же тогда дело? Что держит ваши отношения? Только жалость? Или страх полного одиночества? Я настаиваю на "привычке"...В противном случае ты сама разрубила бы этот гордиев узел. Ты же полноценная мыслящая половозрелая особь :Smile:  "Хирургам часто приходится делать людям больно, чтобы потом им было хорошо". А из жалости еще ничего путного не получалось.

----------


## Арес

Возможна правда, еще одна причина. Атрофия воли. Но, насколько я могу судить, к тебе она не относится. Это, скорее, моя проблема.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Арес

> Ребятки, отмечаем последний рабочий день и сдачу отчетности) За орфографию и пунктуацию не отвечаю) Даже исправлять не буду)


 Твое здоровье!

----------


## tempo

Арес, скажи мне, как астрофизик астрофизику: каким уем Хокинг&Цукерберг собирались отправить письмозонд к Альфе Центавра?
 :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс ) боги с тобой ) сначала католический, потом языческий, а потом и православный )
Ты о чём? Вконтексте последних записЕй твоё замечание непонятно.

----------


## Арес

Соседи по клетке, несмотря на неизбежные разногласия, ключевой фактор - чувство изолированности и одиночества. Я ошибаюсь? Как вы с этим справляетесь?

----------


## Арес

Я никак.

----------


## Арес

И не надо сводить все к безумно любимому тобою БАР, Темпо. Банальная социофобия, ничего интересного. Мы привыкли с вожделением в глазах и жаждой интереса бросаться именно на БАР. Дайте интерес публике! Остальное не котируется! Остальное скучно...А ведь умирают люди в 99% далеко не с БАР.

----------


## Арес

Фенекс, оставьте все как есть. И не мечтайте о катарсисе "чистого одиночества". Есть риск, что вы потеряете остатки смысла, пускай вместе с состраданием или жалостью.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## Арес

Ну и прекрасно. Вы сами ответили на все вопросы и наметили программу действий. Если еще и "одиночество не получается", тогда вообще сказка. Не затягивайте только.

----------


## tempo

Арес, далеко не всё сводится к банальному (ибо широко распространённому) БАР.
Часто человечу заклинивает на одной стороне этих качелек, что тоже не хорошо.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------------

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, объёмная цитата ни о чём ничего не доказывает и не показывает.
И, как известно, даже сам Иисус не был против следственного эксперимента, кой предложил  провести Фома )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## melnik

> tempo, так эта "объемная цитата" и была приведена, чтобы ты вспомнил о Фоме) А в реальности его существования ты не сомневаешься? Прямо вот так взял и принял за чистую монету? Нет, давай-ка и здесь следственный эксперимент проведем, на предмет: "а был ли мальчик". А вот я как раз говорю о том, что подтверждено моим личным опытом общения с таким человеком, о чем я неоднократно писала.


 аx ты пиздота моя

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, вообще-то речь о ТВОИХ прозрениях, кои не подтверждены.
Не является же доказательством заворот мозговывх кишок, именуемый "дежавю". Если ты ведёшь дневничок прозрений, с датами под каждой записью, и видишь воочию, на бумаге, что вчера записала то, что случилось сегодня, и так случается не раз, а ещё лучше, если можешь прозревать по желанию - то тогда можно говорить о ФАКТЕ.
Иначе - к доктору )

----------


## Арес

Коллеги, вы говорите о принципиально разных понятиях: о науке и вере.
1. Наука оперирует "материальным" и требует ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫХ доказательств. И не важно, идет ли речь о реальности существования кружки с пивом, электромагнитных, ядерных или гравитационных взаимодействий. Если мы подозреваем возможность "подключения" индивидуума в мировую инфосеть или возможность его влияния на объекты (телепатия, телекинез) - эти подозрения ДОЛЖНЫ быть доказаны.
2. ВЕРА оперирует "духовным" и принципиально НЕПОЗНАВАЕМА. Потому и называется верой. Это ее ключевая характеристика. Вера в то, что наша паскудная "система", о которой мы говорим с самого начала, не ограничивается "видимыми" законами (конкурентная борьба особей и вечная грызня, вынуждающая слабых уходить с поля боя). Вера в законы "морали", "справедливости" и "воздаяния". Только она приподнимает нас над животными (не путайте с религией), но, к сожалению, не играет практически никакой роли в повседневной жизни.

----------


## Арес

Поэтому некорректно приводить цитаты из Библии для обоснования "веры" в мировую инфосеть. Также некорректно требовать доказательств существования бога.

----------


## Арес

Небольшой инсайт по теме. СС Сергей Лукьяненко "Спектр".

Жил-был человек, а потом, как водится, умер. После этого оглядел себя и очень удивился. Тело лежало на кровати и потихоньку начинало разлагаться, а у него осталась только душа. Голенькая, насквозь прозрачная, так что сразу было видно что к чему. Человек расстроился – без тела стало как-то неприятно и неуютно. Все мысли, которые он думал, плавали в его душе, будто разноцветные рыбки. Все его воспоминания лежали на дне души – бери и рассматривай. Были среди этих воспоминаний красивые и хорошие, такие, что приятно взять в руки. Но были и такие, что человеку самому становилось страшно и противно. Он попытался вытрясти из души некрасивые воспоминания, но это никак не получалось. Тогда он постарался положить наверх те, что посимпатичнее, – как он первый раз в жизни влюбился, как он ухаживал за старой больной тётушкой, как плакал, когда у него умерла собачка, как радовался рассвету, который ему довелось увидеть в горах после долгой и страшной снежной бури.

И пошёл назначенной ему дорогой.

Бог мимолётно посмотрел на человека и ничего не сказал. Человек решил, что Бог второпях не заметил других воспоминаний: как он изменил своей любимой, как он радовался, когда тётушка умерла и ему досталась квартира, как спьяну пинал ластящуюся к нему собачку, как грыз в тёмной холодной палатке припрятанный шоколад, пока его голодные друзья спали, и многое, многое другое, о чём ему вовсе не хотелось вспоминать. Человек обрадовался и отправился в рай – поскольку Бог не закрыл перед ним двери.

Прошло какое-то время, трудно даже сказать какое, потому что там, куда попал человек, время шло совсем иначе, чем на Земле. И человек вернулся назад, к Богу. «Почему ты вернулся? – спросил Бог. – Ведь Я не закрывал перед тобой врата рая». «Господь, – сказал человек, – мне плохо в Твоём раю. Я боюсь сделать шаг – слишком мало хорошего в моей душе, и оно не может прикрыть дурное. Я боюсь, что всем видно, насколько я плох». «Чего же ты хочешь?» – спросил Бог, поскольку Он был творцом времени и имел его в достатке, чтобы ответить каждому. «Ты всемогущ и милосерден, – сказал человек. – Ты видел мою душу насквозь, но не остановил меня, когда я пытался скрыть свои грехи. Сжалься же надо мной, убери из моей души всё плохое, что там есть!» «Я ждал совсем другой просьбы, – ответил Бог. – Но я сделаю так, как просишь ты».

И Бог взял из души человека всё то, чего тот стыдился. Он вынул память о предательствах и изменах, трусости и подлости, лжи и клевете, алчности и лености. Но, забыв о ненависти, человек забыл и о любви, забыв о своих падениях – забыл о взлётах. Душа стояла перед Богом и была пуста – более пуста, чем в миг, когда человек появился на свет…

Мартин отпил вина.

Ключник пожал плечами и сказал:

– Здесь грустно и одиноко. Я слышал много таких историй, путник.

– Я не закончил, – ответил Мартин. – Душа стояла перед Богом и была пуста – более пуста, чем в миг, когда человек появился на свет. Но Бог был милосерден и вложил в душу обратно всё, что её наполняло. И тогда человек снова спросил: «Что же мне делать, Господь? Если добро и зло были так слиты во мне, то куда же мне идти? Неужели – в ад?» «Возвращайся в рай, – ответил Творец, – ибо Я не создал ничего, кроме рая. Ад ты сам носишь с собой».

Мартин посмотрел на ключника.

Ключник помедлил, крутя бокал в руках. Потом сказал:

– Здесь грустно и одиноко.

– Я не закончил, – повторил Мартин. – «Возвращайся в рай, – ответил Творец, – ибо Я не создал ничего, кроме рая. Ад ты сам носишь с собой». И человек вернулся в рай, но прошло время, и снова предстал перед Богом. «Творец! – сказал человек. – Мне плохо в Твоём раю. Ты всемогущ и милосерден. Сжалься же надо мной, прости мои грехи». «Я ждал совсем другой просьбы, – ответил Бог. – Но я сделаю так, как просишь ты».

И Бог простил человеку всё, что тот совершил. И человек ушёл в рай. Но прошло время, и он снова вернулся к Богу. «Чего же ты хочешь теперь?» – спросил Бог. «Творец! – сказал человек. – Мне плохо в Твоём раю. Ты всемогущ и милосерден, Ты простил меня. Но я сам не могу себя простить. Помоги мне!» «Я ждал этой просьбы, – ответил Бог. – Но это тот камень, который Я не смогу поднять».

– Мне было бы интересно узнать, что случилось дальше, – заметил ключник.

– Мне тоже, – согласился Мартин. – Но это тот камень, который не поднять мне.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## tempo

Арес, вот я и говорю, что Фенекс именно верит, причём в уйню. Ибо в качестве объекта веры экстрасенсорика - это именно оно )

Фенекс,это очень красиво - считать себя зеркалом )) еще немного, и ты будешь писать о себе "Я" и "Мне" с большой буквы )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## Арес

Темпо, а тебе мешает эта вера Феникс? Скорее, даже не вера, а стремление к чему-то высокому? Мне нет. Даже если она проходит по обеим граням науки и веры. Вера, как мы говорили, обоснований не требует. Наука....а, в конце концов, мало ли ученых горело на кострах за свои убеждения, которые на первом этапе всегда были "верой". Пока Феникс не скатывается в чистое безумие, а до него явно далеко, это не мешает не тебе и не мне. Так что мешает человеку верить в маленькое чудо, даже если ты сам не разделяешь его убеждений? Я тоже хочу поверить. Во что угодно. В телепатию, единую инфосеть, "надразум"...В конце концов, где-то там и прячется зерно истины, к которому нам с нашим убогим разумом еще топать и топать. Так почему нет. Просто на данном этапе нашего развития - это "вера". А вовсе не повод кричать "ты веришь в уйню".

----------


## Арес

А вот цитата Твена мне очень понравилась :Smile:  Очевидный и уместный выпад в твою сторону, Темпо, поскольку в поисках момента "отказа от самокритики" ты невольно зачерпываешь сапогами воду чистой критики. Ты молодец, особенно насчет того, что при раздвоении личности лучше придумать "надсмотрщика" над ними. Это, как раз, не у всех получается. Но все равно было бы любопытно послушать, как ты ответишь на эту цитату.

----------


## Арес

По этому поводу еще немного чужих мыслей. СС Лукьяненко "Спектр"

– Зачем? Миллиарды лет назад волна жизни прокатилась по нашей галактике, – сказал Павлик. – Я не стану гадать, что или кто был тому причиной. Думаю, ты и сам понимаешь: сколько ни облучай тёплую грязную водичку, сколько ни пропускай через неё ток – жизнь из неорганики не получишь. Клетка – это слишком сложно для случайности! Но она возникла… и жизнь отправилась в путь. Обзавелась разумом. Стала постигать мир. Зачем?
– Это естественное стремление разума. Желание постигнуть окружающий мир…

– Чушь! – резко ответила амёба. – Единственное естественное стремление разума – максимально долго длить своё существование. Постижение мира – лишь способ обеспечения безопасности. Я спрашиваю тебя о другом – зачем нужен разум? Не примитивный, животный рассудок, а разум? Надеюсь, ты способен различать эти понятия?

– Способен, – ответил Мартин. – Разум нужен для той же самой безопасности. Существо, способное задаваться абстрактными вопросами, имеет куда больше шансов на выживание.

– Только в дальней перспективе. Ладно, допустим, что цепочка случайностей сумела закрепить разум в дополнение к рассудку. Но ведь большинству так называемых разумных особей разум в общем-то мешает. Они вполне способны обходиться рассудочной деятельностью. Выполнять несложную работу, соблюдать требования социального общежития, получать удовольствие от пищи, размножения, физиологических удовольствий различного плана. Животные прекрасно существуют в стаях, радуются своему существованию и не испытывают негативных последствий от разума.

Мартин невесело засмеялся:

– Что ж, ты прав. Большая часть человечества прекрасно обходится рассудочной деятельностью. Разум дремлет. И так, полагаю, у большинства гуманоидных цивилизаций. Что с того?

– Зачем нужен разум?

– Как средство выживания…

– Зачем нужен разум? – рявкнул Павлик.

– Чтобы задавать дурацкие вопросы! – заорал в ответ Мартин. – Чтобы терзаться смыслом жизни! Чтобы бояться смерти! Чтобы придумать Бога!

– Уже лучше, – мягко сказала амёба. – Если для рассудка хватает первой сигнальной системы, то разум, вынужденный оперировать абстрактными понятиями, создаёт вторую – речь. Не важно, как мы передаём свои мысли – колебанием воздуха, электронными импульсами, цветным узором на коже. Информация, оторванная от своего носителя, становится главным орудием разума. Средством постижения мира – и средством воздействия на мир. Но сделаем ещё шаг, Мартин. Разум… что дальше? Что будет третьим этапом – после рассудка и разума? Какую сигнальную систему обретёт над-разумное существо? Останется ли грань между мыслью и поступком, информацией и действием? Сущность над сущностью, что это? Уже Бог? Ещё человек? Сколько этапов должна преодолеть жизнь, чтобы окончательно выделиться из косной материи? И что же заставляет нас биться о барьеры гомеостаза, обретая ещё ненужные свойства – вначале рассудок, потом разум, потом… потом что-то, ещё не имеющее названия. Что выдёргивает нас из животного спокойствия, что гонит дальше? И в чьих руках пряник и плеть? Кто он – Великий Экспериментатор, возмутитель спокойствия, созидатель и разрушитель? Бог? Или всего-то над-разумное существо, терзаемое столь же страшной жаждой, как наша? Счастье ли разум? А счастье ли – над-разум? И сколько вообще ступенек в лестнице, начинающейся с рассудка? Звери не жаждут обрести разум, это мы порой пытаемся тянуть их из ласковых и нежных животных снов к своему разумному страданию. А разумные не стремятся сделать новый шаг – в нас ещё жив тот древний ужас обретения разума, нежданного и непрошеного подарка свыше. Нам комфортно и сытно на нашем уровне постижения мира. Нам не нужно знание, которое мы не в силах даже представить.

----------


## Арес

Простите, если начинаю злоупотреблять длинными цитатами. Дайте знать, если не в кассу, я тормозну. Спасибо.

----------


## tempo

Фенекс, ты можешь стать Великой  :Smile: , но вряд ли это произойдёт вследствие упорствования в суеверии, причём упорствования глупого, потому как ты абсолютно сознательно избегаешь проверки того, что проверяемо.
Можно, конечно, всю оставшуюся жизнь держаться, зажмурившись, за бред, как за спасательный круг. Но лучше открыть глаза.
Ну, будешь ты очередной @бнутой пожилой дамой, которой окружающие говорят "о, да!" и крутят у виска пальцем, когда ты отвернёшься. Сколько таких примеров...

Арес. Я *верю* в экстрасенсорику. Но предпочитаю находиться в сознании. Т.е. сохранять взгляд на себя самого со стороны.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## tempo

Так ёп же твою бабушку  прямо на столике для гаданий !
Именно к знанию я и призываю тя )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

---------------

----------


## Арес

June, очень неожиданный вход в беседу. А можно конкретизировать, что вы вообще имеете в виду? Я, как и в начале беседы, просто "вываливаю" на невольных слушателей свои проблемы и предлагаю им свое видение жизни. Кто-то с ним соглашается, кто-то предлагает контраргументацию, кто-то взывает о необходимости самокритики. Получается какой-никакой, а диалог, с взаимными примерами и общением. И мне АБСОЛЮТНО наплевать, кто такая птица феникс в реальном мире, или почему темпо ведет себя так агрессивно. Мы общаемся, понимаете? Теперь вы. Человек, который бросает вторую фразу за всю тему, причем фразу, оскорбляющую как моих собеседников, так и меня. Объясниться не желаете?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## June

> Объясниться не желаете?


 Думаю, пусть лучше всё идет дальше как есть, по накатанной колее. Пост я удалил.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------------

----------


## Арес

> Думаю, пусть лучше всё идет дальше как есть, по накатанной колее. Пост я удалил.


  Аминь. Даже искать не буду. Если бы человек хотел что-то сказать, он бы сказал. Нет, так нет. Да и притом, это все не столь уж и важно. Мы разговариваем об АБСТРАКТНЫХ темах, которые к реальному человеку (мне любимому, например) имеют только опосредованное отношение. Пусть так дальше и идет.

----------


## Арес

Вы не забыли, что я не сегодня-завтра помереть собрался? Вы о чем вообще спорите Июнь-Феникс? Вы разучились общаться ВНЕ этого мира?

----------


## Арес

Или правила системы диктуют вам правила игры? Темпо, помоги мне, я, видимо, не в курсе ситуации.

----------


## Арес

СТОП ВСЕМ. Любые высказывания в этой теме идут только на общие/абстрактные темы. Личные выпады запрещены. Мы просто ОБЩАЕМСЯ. Кто не согласен - не принимает участие. Нет желания общаться или есть желание оскорблять собеседника - меняем тему. Модератор, примите во внимание или отдайте мне право редактирования беседы.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Арес

Да я спокоен :Smile:  а почему антихриста? Неужели все так уж плохо :Smile:

----------


## Арес

А вообще. Это вам волноваться надо июнь-феникс, раз эта случайная тема вызвала такой резонанс.

----------


## Арес

Полагаю, на этом закончим. И вернемся к нашей неспешной, спокойной, умиротворяющей беседе о смыслах. ОК?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## Арес

Аминь. Это один из выходов. То есть, вы выходите из этой беседы, Феникс? В таком случае, спасибо за интересное общение, и, с Новым Годом! Пусть все у вас будет хорошо.

----------


## Арес

Чтобы снять сомнения и лишить вас базы диалога сразу говорю, что я трус и слабак. И это правда.

----------


## Арес

Но, чтобы завершить общение на праздничной ноте, разрешите пожелать вам гармонии и счастья, в том смысле, в котором вы это понимаете.

----------


## Арес

Выслушай, раз смеешь упрекать. "Так пусть же тебе отныне удается все, что ты задумаешь, несчастный!" Да, именно так сказал мой отец. Но если я хочу, чтобы мой второй сын, Дрона, воплотил в себе идеал обеих высших варн, - я что, желаю зла сыну?! Ответь! Молчишь… Правильно делаешь. Я проклят? Пускай проклятие Брихаса поможет мне! И его собственному внуку.

- Твоими бы устами… - вздохнул Хотравахана. - Хорошо. Я возьму Дрону в обучение. И замолвлю за него словцо перед панчалийскими воеводами. Все сбудется, все тебе удастся, беспокойный ты Жаворонок! И отцово проклятие тут ни при чем… хотя проклясть тебя страшнее, чем сделал это искушенный Брихас, не сумел бы даже я.

----------


## Арес

Проклятие одного из героев романа. СС. Г.Л. Олди

----------


## Арес

А вообще, даже странно, то есть вы общались со мной только потому, что были уверены в том, что я НЕ трус и слабак? Странно, я ведь не давал вам такой аргументации.

----------


## Арес

Ну, ладно. Дело к новому году. Хоть кто-нибудь меня поддержит на предмет "выпить и поговорить о своих желаниях и мечтах"?

----------


## Арес

Ну, нет, так нет. Тогда я по привычке сам с собой. Модератор, не обижайся.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Nabat

> Ну, ладно. Дело к новому году. Хоть кто-нибудь меня поддержит на предмет "выпить и поговорить о своих желаниях и мечтах"?


 Тут отсутствует слово "закусить", а это не маловажная деталь) Так-то, конечно, с новым оборотом вокруг звезды по имени Солнце! Отрадно видеть, что ничего под бликом его лучей не меняется: все друг друга душат, убивают, а также строят Макдональдсы. Ну, за стабильность!

----------


## Арес

С Новым Годом!

----------


## Арес

С новым оборотом, набат :Smile:  Закуска градус крадет :Smile:  А не меняется ничего уже около трех сотен лет. И так будет. С праздником, и спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## Nabat

Сомы грамм — и нету драм!

----------


## tempo

С Новым Годом Свиньи!

(заметим, что после слова "Годом" запятойм нет  :Smile:  )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----------

----------


## R.Al.

Как дела?

----------


## Ruslan

Я обычно со скепсисом отношусь ко всяким сверхъестественным силам. Но всё , что происходжит в жизни из раза в раз натадкивает на мыслдь, что может быть это не все так и случайно и существуют какие-то закономерности. 
Начал читать всякие статьи про "про родовые проклятия" и вот реально один в ожин описывается все, что происходит в моей жизни конкретно, и в жизни моего "рода". Все мужчины умирают очень рано. Всех пресдледует неудачи во всех сферах жизни.
И даже в те моменты, когда все уже пожготовленно для спокойной и размеренной жини и кажется, что ну ничто не может это изменить, то случается какой-то форсмажор. И как описывается в определениях родовых проклятий, ничего с этим не поделать. Каждый раз, когда 
желаемая цель почти достигнута, то происхожит что-то, что ломает все на корню и сводит все усилия на ноль. Каждый рах выкорабкиваешься, но происхожит что-то , что имело просто  нулевой процент осуществления.  Может быть у вас такое же? и как я понял, основные неудачи при родовых проклятиях ложатся на плечи именно мужских представителей рода. Если вы еще в нащем мире, ответь пожалуйста, что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## R.Al.

Мда,абсолютно мертвый форум...

----------


## microbe

> Мда,абсолютно мертвый форум...


 Я сколько помню постоянно кто-то говорил такое на этом форуме такие слова.

----------


## Арес

> Мда,абсолютно мертвый форум...


  Это объяснимо. Тема общения, как правило, достаточно тяжелая. Иной раз хочется высказаться, а иногда специально не заходишь, отрешаясь от ужаса того, о чем говорим. Поэтому будьте снисходительны :Smile:

----------


## Арес

Руслан, прочитал сообщение уже давно. Не отвечал по одной причине - я "не чувствую тему" и не знаю, как к ней относиться. По сути, вы поднимаете вопрос "закономерность-случайность", над которым ломают головы не одно столетие. Верю ли я в родовые проклятия? Наверное, нет. Знаете почему? Потому что НЕ ХОТЕЛ бы верить. Все, что произошло со мной - это МОИ проблемы, МОЙ неверный выбор, МОЯ неприспособленность к агрессивной системе. Я просто не справился. Винить в этом какие-то проклятия? Это не совсем правильно. Почему? Потому что хотелось бы сохранить иллюзию свободы воли, свободы выбора. Иллюзию того, что мы сами - хозяева своей судьбы. Поэтому, с одной стороны, не верю.

----------


## Арес

С другой стороны, мы настолько мало знаем об окружающем мире и СОБСТВЕННЫХ возможностях, что голословно отрицать возможность проклятия не имеет смысла. Начнем с банального гипноза. Видели, как профессиональная цыганка красиво обрабатывает клиента? Один раз специально с другом остановились в переходе в Москве, посмотреть на "жертву". Глаза стекляные, ничего не соображает. Да чего греха таить, я сам однажды, будучи в универе, попался в переходе - отдал цыганке все что было. Правда, много ли денег у бедного студента :Smile:  Зато узнал, что такое БЫВАЕТ. Профессиональный мощный гипноз. Может ли он "превратиться" в нечто большее? В "проклятие" на всю жизнь. Не знаю. Но не верю. По причине, указанной выше. Свобода воли, помните? КАЖДЫЙ человек наделен ею. А уж насколько эффективно он пользуется ею, насколько эффективно противостоит внешней агрессии - его дело. Нет. Я не верю в родовые проклятия. Верю в возможность повлиять на судьбу человека, но при этом он сам вооружен оружием противодействия. Как-то на Арбате сидел, помню, раджи смеха подошел к гадалке. Сам весь из себя, в костюме шикарном, правда, грязном уже. Денег полные карманы. Через 15 минут знаете что сказала? Ничего. Промычала что-то невразумительное, вроде того, что плохо кончу. И денег не взяла.

----------


## Арес

> Я сколько помню постоянно кто-то говорил такое на этом форуме такие слова.


  Я сам зашел на половину случайно :Smile:  ДР сегодня. Последний раз в НГ тут сидел, бухал. Сегодня ДР. В значимые даты немного отвлекаешься от суеты и задумываешься о вечном.

----------


## Арес

ЧУВАК, я о тебе помню, спасибо, что отреагировал. Дай мне время, пожалуйста.

----------


## Арес

А вообще. Чем хороши подобные форумы? Возможностью сорвать все маски. Общаясь на другие темы, ты можешь играть любую роль, как в общем-то, мы и поступаем в жизни. Человек лжет в 90% случаев. Я бы мечтал о другом мире. Знаю, давно читал один роман на тему "что было-бы, если бы люди говорили только правду". Мораль такова, что ничего хорошего. А мне все равно хотелось бы попробовать.

----------


## Арес

Пусть был бы в генотип "вшит" механизм абсолютной искренности. Было бы здорово. Да, порой, настоящая правда ранит. Зато мы избавились бы от лицемерия, лжи, предательства. Понимаю, что это - эффективные механизмы в борьбе за выживание. Но с ними справится не могу. Помните судьбу Эдарда Старка из "Судьбы Престолов"? Вот примерно тоже самое. Он не выживет в этом мире по определению.

----------

